# AF 2 days late and feeling wet down there



## Cuddlekins

AF is late for 2 days now and im a regular 26 day cycle and AF don't do this to me. Tested this morning but i guess the kit went bonkers on me cause it was stuck at in the middle. I might have seen a faint line on 'T' but it wouldn't go further to reach the control line. In the mean time I keep running to the toilet thinking for sure AF got me cause i get this wet, leaky feeling but then found nothing. Could I be pregnant or is AF just playing with me? Anyone had the same situation before?


----------



## BumpHopes

Cuddlekins said:


> AF is late for 2 days now and im a regular 26 day cycle and AF don't do this to me. Tested this morning but i guess the kit went bonkers on me cause it was stuck at in the middle. I might have seen a faint line on 'T' but it wouldn't go further to reach the control line. In the mean time I keep running to the toilet thinking for sure AF got me cause i get this wet, leaky feeling but then found nothing. Could I be pregnant or is AF just playing with me? Anyone had the same situation before?

It could be either - Sorry i know it doesnt help! Think its a wait and see sort of thing. Good luck


----------



## Cuddlekins

Thanks i guess I'll just wait it out :)


----------



## ktlynn

I know exactly what you mean. I am 1 day late and for the past few days I have had mild cramping and a wet feeling also. The wetness comes in spurts and feels exactly like SF just came but when I check..nothing. I tested this morning and got a super faint line; so faint that I don't really trust it. Hopefully this means good things for us!! Have u had any cramping or any other symptoms? I have had nausea off and on and gagging Everytime I do dishes or change DS's Poopy diapers. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## chigirl22

If it's faint you are pregnant. You're not seeing things. congrats!!!


----------



## Seholme

im feeling the same way also .. keep thinking af has arrived but its just the wet feeling and lots of cm. af was due for me yesterday and i tested and got a bfn. didnt test today tho cuz im tired of getting my hopes up so i just keep telling myself im not pregnant and waiting it out till the witch arrives


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Please add me to this list!

I am in the exact same situation as you ladies. AF is always on time on the day that it's due it arrives in the morning. I have felt a wetness as well and twice it felt like AF was on it's way so I went to the bathroom only to learn it wasn't AF.

:shrug:


----------



## ktlynn

Well tested this morning with FMU on FRER and the faint line is gone..def a BFN but still no AF! I'm so confused! I have been checking my cervix just to see if there is any sign of blood that might signal AF is on here way but no blood..just milky cm. This sucks! I am now 2 days late so u would think a FRER would give me a BFP if i was prego. Guess I will just keep waiting. Are any of u ladies having any symptoms?


----------



## Cuddlekins

Update : AF came this morning by mid day I had clots and when I wiped there was this huge blob together with a long, thick stretchy thing that follows. Panic mood on! Went to the doc.. Hoping and praying hard that it's nothing. Meanwhile baby dust to all.. Looking forward to seeing bfp here :)


----------



## BumpHopes

Cuddlekins said:


> Update : AF came this morning by mid day I had clots and when I wiped there was this huge blob together with a long, thick stretchy thing that follows. Panic mood on! Went to the doc.. Hoping and praying hard that it's nothing. Meanwhile baby dust to all.. Looking forward to seeing bfp here :)

Good luck at the dotors - im sure its nothing but lets us know how you get on.:hugs:


----------



## Seholme

still no af for me this morning .. just lots of cm. havent tested again tho. im going to wait a bit longer.


----------



## ktlynn

Cuddlekins said:


> Update : AF came this morning by mid day I had clots and when I wiped there was this huge blob together with a long, thick stretchy thing that follows. Panic mood on! Went to the doc.. Hoping and praying hard that it's nothing. Meanwhile baby dust to all.. Looking forward to seeing bfp here :)

Good luck at the doctors! I am still waiting for AF. Hate this waiting game!


----------



## xxlinz

I am currently going through the same as you's. My cycle is normally 31 days and I've never been late or missed a period since i was 13. I always start in the morning. Last month i only had a pinkish blood when i wiped but this month I have nothing i am now 5 days late I go to the toilet with a wet feeling thinking I have started but there nothing there... The past few days I have been feeling very sickly and had very mild period like pains when i was due to start, I also have lower back pain and have been feeling very tired but i carried out a HPT yesterday and it was negative. Not sure what to think now so made appointment to see doctor on Monday hopefully I will get answers.


----------

